# Hi Folks



## SeptemberFury (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi everyone.

My name is Rob and I'm a keen aviation enthusiast on second world war aircraft and modern alike.

I am a member of the Midland Air Museum at Coventry, England and work on a number of cold war jets and not so cold also. The types I have had time on are;

DeHavilland Sea Vixen
Vulcan 
NF14 Meteor
DH Dove
F104 Starfighter.

The Starfighter is my current project at the museum and is probably the most complex of all airframes so far.

If anyone would like to know more, please feel free to ask any questions.

I look forward to posting on the forum and chatting with fellow aviaton buffs.

See ya soon.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome. Glad to see more of the museum volunteers around.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome!!

I worked on -104s in Mojave CA. One company I worked for did flight test work with one. For another individual I worked for ,we starting restoring one that was made of some salvaged parts from Darrel Greenamyer's Red Baron. The owner eventually sold it as it was becoming a money pit.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 28, 2006)

What warbird _doesn_'t become a money pit?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 28, 2006)

Yep!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2006)

welcome fury, it seems like you've got a lot of experience to offer, no doubt you'll be a great use to the site if you stay around..........


----------



## SeptemberFury (Aug 28, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> welcome fury, it seems like you've got a lot of experience to offer, no doubt you'll be a great use to the site if you stay around..........



Looks like I'll be here for a while mate. Judging by your name your a Lancaster nut. She was with us on Saturday and Sunday. Cracking stuff!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice shot.


----------



## Erich (Aug 28, 2006)

great pic but is that a Ju 88G-6 coming out from the cloud onto her rear ?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice pic Rob, welcome to the site.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2006)

Erich said:


> great pic but is that a Ju 88G-6 coming out from the cloud onto her rear ?


----------



## SeptemberFury (Aug 29, 2006)

Erich said:


> great pic but is that a Ju 88G-6 coming out from the cloud onto her rear ?



Plenty of guns to see it off mate


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice piccie m8 and welcome to the gang 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

on the landing approach Erich? well that's just not cricket... much more likely to be an intruding Fw-190 no?


----------

